# Digital Designs Powered Monitors PM151



## jason19 (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a pair of Digital Designs Powered Monitors PM151 on ebay 
I will aslo take trades just let me know what you have thanks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270706351117&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.com%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dp5197.m570.l1313%26_nkw%3D270706351117%2B%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1


----------



## jason19 (Jan 21, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Yankeesound (Jul 11, 2009)

Those are nice good luck with the sale. if you notice your youtube says these are 200 and ebay u ask 275 free shipping. I assume the 75 is shipping but i know some people wont know that lol and might give u a hard time.

nice stuff none the less


----------



## jason19 (Jan 21, 2011)

yes its 275 on ebay because of ebay fees and shipping if wanted on here I would charge 200 plus shipping


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

If I could move my cygnett's I would get these, kinda want something with a grill.. although the white makes it a kinda sticky color to coordinate.


----------



## Yankeesound (Jul 11, 2009)

nismos14 said:


> If I could move my cygnett's I would get these, kinda want something with a grill.. although the white makes it a kinda sticky color to coordinate.


Come on Parag just buy it, lol you know you are rich


PS. (its ham lol)


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Buahahah I wish I was.


----------



## Yankeesound (Jul 11, 2009)

nismos14 said:


> Buahahah I wish I was.


PS lower your price on your speakers, no one on max.org is gonna buy them, lmao 

Back on topic, OP good luck on the sale. Are you interested in any trades?


----------



## jason19 (Jan 21, 2011)

Bump will take trades


----------

